# female in heat



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

_Has anyone ever used or heard of anyone useing Liquid Chlorophyll - 100mg to mask the odor of the female in heat?_


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

nope, can't say I have...

Erin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No. I've heard of a few things people will use at dog shows so it doesn't upset the males there, but with the other topic you posted, are you talking about dogs smelling her or people? I've never been able to smell any of my bitches in heat and I am hyper-sensitive to odors.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Man! I would be shocked if you could mask it. After seeing how Stogie and Goldie were.... I don't wish that on anyone. If a girl is going into heat and you have a male, separate them from the beginning! Trust me! Hire someone, beg someone, do ANYTHING! Once his testosterone gets up, you are in trouble. I was in Hell, and I didn't listen and separated them too late. 

Man... never again....

Just fyi.. in case thats what you were talking about...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I just realized this was in Ask a Breeder. I am not a breeder. But my breeder told me to get them away from each other in the beginning, and I didn't listen. I paid the price with many sleepless nights.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

The only males near here are fixed. That isn't the problem. The problem is this smell I have smelled the past 2 days. It is the same as the one in July and I didn't think they would go into heat twice in approx. 60 days.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

OH! 

Goldie went in every nine months. I would seriously doubt she could go in again in 60 days. I can smell anything and I have never smelled a dog in heat. I would take her to the vet. Make sure she is aok. 

I thought you were wanting to prevent the males from being attracted to her, sorry!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks I will call the vet tomorrow. It is just strange especially since she went 3-4 weeks between episodes.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe its a yeast infection on her face or something? That would smell pretty bad i bet.. does her face get wet often from drinking water or from tears?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't explain the sent either...my girls did not smell, in fact I had to watch them to know if they were even in heat. I didn't have any intact male dogs at the time. Can't wait to hear what the vet will say!!

Erin


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Man! I would be shocked if you could mask it.


Bandit was in heat at the Va National and the pet sitters sprayed something around her stroller and the males didn't pay any attention to her while in that area. I'd love to know what it was because Lightning is down on his knees begging to lose his virginity after having 2 girls in the house in heat at once.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> The only males near here are fixed. That isn't the problem. The problem is this smell I have smelled the past 2 days. It is the same as the one in July and I didn't think they would go into heat twice in approx. 60 days.


That happened to Bandit. She came into heat, drove my male out of his mind, then I figured we were done with heats for at least 6 months. Then another female in the house came into heat so Bandit joined in. What a surprise that was! I had a winter breeding set up for her but wanted to skip a heat before breeding her again. I had no idea it was only going to be a couple of months between heats. They like to throw us curves sometimes 
If you're smelling an odor, I'd take her to the vet and have her checked out.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a girl in heat right now, and honestly I don't smell a thing. And I have a very sensitive nose.
I would take her in to get things checked out~ maybe she has an infection?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

When does the first heat start for most Havanese?

Kara


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Kara~
I had 2 girls start around 6-7 months, and one girl start at 11 months.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I called the vet and have an appoinment at 11 Friday. Says it most likely is anal glands. Also said they need to be expressed about avery 4 weeks. What is everyone elses experience?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I check the anal glands at every other bath. You may want to have your vet show you how to correctly do this. You can cause problems if not done correctly.
I know there are different views on this subject, whether to express them or to not express them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am not sure if I am reading this thread correctly, but if it is not heat, have then check the ears. My girls (who were spayed before their first heat) had yeast infections in their ears, and smelled really bad. Its worth a try.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> I called the vet and have an appoinment at 11 Friday. Says it most likely is anal glands. Also said they need to be expressed about avery 4 weeks. What is everyone elses experience?


On a couple of occasions, I have had dogs that have needed to have their anal glands expressed, but I didn't know it by the odor. They let me know because they began "scootching" their rear ends on the floor. Even then, it was only once or twice per dog. I have even had a bitch that had her anal glands rupture, but there was never an odor.

Does Lilly regularly have loose stools? It seems like her anal glands should take care of themselves for the most part, except for a rare occasion. Then again, what do I know?

I highly suspect Lilly has an ear infection or ear mites as was already guessed above thread.

At any rate, I'm glad you are taking her to the veterinarian for them to check.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> On a couple of occasions, I have had dogs that have needed to have their anal glands expressed, but I didn't know it by the odor. They let me know because they began "scootching" their rear ends on the floor. Even then, it was only once or twice per dog. I have even had a bitch that had her anal glands rupture, but there was never an odor.
> 
> Does Lilly regularly have loose stools? It seems like her anal glands should take care of themselves for the most part, except for a rare occasion. Then again, what do I know?
> 
> ...


*The smell doesn't seem to be coming from "that end". I also have her on revolution I thought it prevented ear mites. I will have the vet check them just in case.*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No matter what it is, I hope you get a quick diagnosis and solution for it when you get there tomorrow.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldie went into heat on her 9month birthday. 

I too hope you figure it out. When they go in heat, there girly stuff swells up real big and they do bleed, so its pretty obvious. If thats happening and it happened before, I hope she is ok in that area. 

As far as the anal glands and stuff, I have never done it, heard of it, nor imagined it. 
Let us know tomorrow and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Most little dogs need their anal glands expresses. The diet that we feed our dogs are just not a fibirous as their diet in the wild so sometimes they need help. I express both the girls anal glands every week when they get their bath. I also express all of the small dogs that I groom. Big dogs don't seem to have the same problems, doesn't mean that can't have anal gland problems but it is less likley. When they get to full they can get infected and cause major problems, I have seen more dogs with ruptured anal glands then most people would believe. They pop just like a pimple, and that in painful and messy!!!
I hope you get an answer at the vet, I am interested in what they will say the smell is!!
Erin


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

It was those stinky anal glands. I guess I need to change her diet so it has more fiber. That will make her stools firmer right? This is a subject I have trouble discussing as it makes me want to gag. Being pregnant was a nightmare as far as the "morning/all day sickness goes". :bolt:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

GREAT!!! at least it was somthing easy to fix!!! you can try adding fiber she just might be one of the small dogs that need their anal glads expressed every 6 weeks or so..
Erin


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I guess I better check the fiber content of her food I am just not sure what it should be I suggestions?

It had been 4 weeks almost to the day when I started smelling something. Guess this will be a once a month ordeal. Wonder how much it would cost to have them removed or if that is an option.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

That is a pretty envasive surgery...I would not do that unless it is completely necessary!!! It would be easier for you to just express them every time you bath here..then you won't have problems or at least you can head them off.
Erin


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I do not think I can express them myself. If I see anything I know I will vomit then its all over. I think I better stick with going to the vet.

How much does come out anyway?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lilly's mom, we had to have Jasper's anal glands expressed once at the vets. he was scooching. That was about 8 months ago and no more problems. The vet could probably give you a high fiber kibble, The one I found that he would eat (sometimes) was ROyal Canin mini poodle. I think it has 5 grams of fiber. I also changed from all nyla bones (nylon) to raw hide I think it may have more fiber in it too. you can also try to give her some cheerios or oatmeal with her meals. or just as treats. Good luck- I'm glad she is OK.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

You may call me Katrina. Lilly had just been to the groomers 4 weeks earlier and I am pretty sure they were expressed then BUT she did get the groomer from HE** in my opinion and thats another story I posted it in the thread about petsmart. So she may not have gotten them done then. I am anxious to see how long it last this time. I also am going to look for a higher fiber content food and get another raw hide bone she just finished her last one. Oh well Lilly is doing her RLH for the night. It is sooo funny to us. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Katrina, my girlfriend had to have her Havs glands expressed only once, several years ago, and they never need to be done again. I have never had to to have any of my three done. This might just be a one time thing for Lilly. We will cross our fingers!


----------

